# Veyron Grand Sport Red Edition



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

An 8.0-liter W16 engine that delivers 1001hp.......thats 1001 ponies!!! 

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2011/9/16/Frankfurt-2011-Bugatti-Veyron-Grand-Sport-Red-Edition-7704842/


----------

